#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Petrophysics

## yasiobasio123

Can someone share Answers of Exercises from Dr. Paul Glover's Petrophysics book? thanks

See More: Petrophysics

----------


## improud2b

hey..amigo

try this..

hxxp://www2.ggl.ulaval.ca/personnel/paglover/CD%20Contents/GGL-66565%20Petrophysics%20English/

it contains all the material by Dr.Paul Glover   ... it has both question and answer also.

hope it is helpful

good day

----------


## petronewbie

improud2b, the exercises answers is locked with password.
we need password to open the pdf.
do you know the password? thx u.

----------


## improud2b

oh.. i was not aware that it has password..

ok.. i will try to get pass..

----------


## yasiobasio123

thanks, password plz.?

----------


## improud2b

sorry.. i don;t know the password..

----------


## improud2b

i have not tried any of that..

hxxp://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/pdf-password-remover.htm

try and if any thing works then share it..

Regards

----------


## abdou2403

*many thanks improud2b*

----------


## yasiobasio123

tried but no success, plz try and share if u get it, thanx

----------


## yasiobasio123

Can one share the password? thanks

----------


## improud2b

guys.. sorry.. but i don't have password..

if any one having it.. please share it..it would be great...

good day

----------


## super974

So after 4 years after asking here are the passwords.
file password
Exercise-Caliper-A.PDF  gruffalo
Exercise-Capillary Pressure-A.PDF  drole
Exercise-Combined-1-A.PDF  isleofmull
Exercise-Introduction-A.PDF  amber
Exercise-Permeability-A.PDF  cathartic
Exercise-Porosity-A.PDF  beetroot
Exercise-Pressure-A.PDF  flexion
Exercise-Temperature-A.PDF  eggnog
Exercise-Total Gamma-A.PDF  harridan

----------


## super974

Here are the passwords Paul Glover Petrophysics Book Answers
file password
Exercise-Caliper-A.PDF  gruffalo
Exercise-Capillary Pressure-A.PDF  drole
Exercise-Combined-1-A.PDF  isleofmull
Exercise-Introduction-A.PDF  amber
Exercise-Permeability-A.PDF  cathartic
Exercise-Porosity-A.PDF  beetroot


Exercise-Pressure-A.PDF  flexion
Exercise-Temperature-A.PDF  eggnog
Exercise-Total Gamma-A.PDF  harridanSee More: Petrophysics

----------


## super974

Here are the passwords.
File  Password
Exercise-Caliper-A.PDF  gruffalo
Exercise-Capillary Pressure-A.PDF  drole
Exercise-Combined-1-A.PDF  isleofmull
Exercise-Introduction-A.PDF  amber
Exercise-Permeability-A.PDF  cathartic
Exercise-Porosity-A.PDF  beetroot
Exercise-Pressure-A.PDF  flexion
Exercise-Temperature-A.PDF  eggnog
Exercise-Total Gamma-A.PDF  harridan

----------

